# Need a new pair of bib knickers



## steelbikerider (Feb 7, 2005)

Winters in SE Texas aren't too cold so knickers fit the bill for lots of days. In the past I have bought Descente and the last pair I bought was a Castelli Sorpasso. Anybody try the PI 3/4 pro thermal knicks, the Castelli nano or ergos? The Sorpasso are almost too warm for 60 degree days but standard lycra without the fleece lining is too cool when the temps go below 60. 
Don't suggest knee or leg warmers - I have them but don't use them except on rare occasions.

I mainly stick with brands mentioned since I'm familar with their sizes but might consider other brands.


----------



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)

I have found the Assos S7 Tiburu Knickers to be quite good. They run a bit small vs their summer shorts counterpart, the T.Equipe.


----------



## TricrossRich (Mar 26, 2014)

I had the PI 3/4 knickers and liked them in terms of warmth, but I found that they weren't very durable. The material started to get pulls and runs in the areas that contacted the saddle. I'm sure the Assos that MMsBikeRep mentioned are great too. I don't think Assos really makes anything bad. 

Now I'm using the Pactimo Thermal 3/4's and like them, but they're probably a little on the warm side when it is 60* out.

https://www.pactimo.com/collections/mens-thermals/products/alpine-thermal-3-4-rt-bib-tights-mens

PM me and I can send you a 30% off friends and family coupon code.


----------



## Tig (Feb 9, 2004)

I also live in SE Texas. I'll ride knickers down to 50-52 degrees, and will add a full length tight over them for rides between 44 and 50 degrees. It all depends on the wind and how sunny or cloudy it is. 

I have older Castelli "Presto Due" knickers and recently bought a nice set of Louis Garneau bib knickers for just $84. They run close to expected size, or just slightly smaller than Castelli's.
Louis Garneau Enduro Bib Knickers 3 - Men's | Competitive Cyclist


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

MMsRepBike said:


> I have found the Assos S7 Tiburu Knickers to be quite good. They run a bit small vs their summer shorts counterpart, the T.Equipe.


Maybe the same "a bit small" as their Tiburushorts compared to their Equipeshorts, which I think is more of a textile difference than a pattern difference. Thoughts?


----------



## Jay Strongbow (May 8, 2010)

I was going to suggest that knee or leg warmers are a much better choice as they provide more flexibility, cheaper, and fool proof because you use shorts you already own and know fit but if you find standard fabric to cold below 60 then nevermind.

but anyway, Capo, Specialized and Gore all make some pretty good knickers. Capo has been by far the most comfortable chamois I've used but that's a person to person thing so you might not necessarily like them. Capo is expensive but often on really good sales so if you think you'd like to try them do some shopping around don't just spring for retail. Competitive Cyclist.com frequently marks down prices on the brand.


----------



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)

kbwh said:


> Maybe the same "a bit small" as their Tiburushorts compared to their Equipeshorts, which I think is more of a textile difference than a pattern difference. Thoughts?


Yes, probably. And very possibly a textile difference. The way it feels to me is the summer shorts are quite stretchy and the tiburu ones are not at all. I can just barely squeeze into the Tiburu where as the Equipe fits quite easily of the same size. I find the habu and bonka tights to be more forgiving and closer to the Equipe in size.


----------



## maximum7 (Apr 24, 2008)

Kickers are my favorite piece of cycling clothing. 

I have these bib knckers. I've listed them in order of warmth (imho)

Castelli Nano-flex
Exte Ondo Sair 
Capo Pursuit
Gore Windstopper 
Capo Padrone 

My favorite are the Exte Ondo. The fit is perfect. They stay down below the calf which a proper knicker MUST do. They are the most versatile as far as temp, and the pad, while not perfect, is pretty damn good. 

Sair Cycling Bib Knickers by EtxeOndo Cento Cycling


----------



## ridingred (Aug 25, 2010)

Voler.com
I have their bib tights. Great fabric, super well-made, really great price and made in USA.
I have Castelli bib knickers that I don't like nearly as much as the Voler.


----------



## steelbikerider (Feb 7, 2005)

Update - just picked up a pair of Endura Thermolite bib knicks for 40% off. They seem to be similar to the Castelli sorpasso in fabric and thickness with a better quality construction. Now if it will just cool off enough to try them. It's been shorts and short sleeves all week.


----------



## mackgoo (Mar 2, 2004)

Nashbar.


----------



## aintnothangbutachickwing (Dec 10, 2016)

Damn steel, rub it in man. Windy as all hell here in Denver, 50's though this last week so... 40mph winds though, no thanks.

Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## SNS1938 (Aug 9, 2013)

Not as fancy as many listed, but I just retired a set of Voler bib knickers. I cannot remember what model they were, but they were my favorite pair I've ever owned. They had a sponsorship panel on the sides which had worn through so sort of see-thru though .. so time to go before the cops get called. Really nice fit and warmth. I'll probably replace them with whatever Voler have that has flat seams. The fit was just great for me.


----------

